# "Brotherhood of Eternal Love"



## Justus (Oct 26, 2019)

Drastic times calls for drastic measures!!!  

@Sheriff Joe @messy @MakeAPlay @push_up @Fact @Luis Andres @espola @Kicker4Life @Bruddah IZ @Hüsker Dü @Ellejustus @Justus @MARsSPEED @LASTMAN14 @Multi Sport.  We can't have a Brotherhood without our NoCal Friends, @GoldenGate @warrior49 @eastbaysoccer and last but not least, #4 and #5, @nononono @Nonononono.  I'm sure I left some out but you get the idea.  

*I'm asking all of you to watch this DOC ASAP!!!
*
The 60's were gnarly and I think it's getting gnarly again.....






I have an older sister who was a proud member of the Brotherhood.  My mom would tell me these stories of my sister, "Lisa is my "flower child" and lived in Laguna Canyon in the 60s with a Professor named Leary, a lot of Hippies and some of the Beach Boys for almost two years."  My mom said she ran away from home at 15 to be with the Brotherhood.  Lisa would later tell us all these crazy ass stories during Thanksgiving, that to be honest with you, I didn't believe half the shit she said.  I love her but come on, no way!!!  Well, this DOC just popped up on FB account and low and behold, she was telling us the truth the whole freaking time.  For all these years I thought she was a whacko still peaking on her hits of Acid  
Anyway, I told her about this forum and all the division in America and she came up with an idea.  She still has a very good relationship with some of the bros back then.  She said she can get us all some "Orange Sunshine" for us to take down in Laguna.  I'm inviting all of you to Laguna sometime in the near future.  Can you imagine Maps and Push Up taking some Orange Sunshine or the Sheriff and Messy and then letting go all the anger and then finding that "PEACE & LOVE" that we all need at this time.  Once we get our doses of reality, then we can give out "FREE HITS" to all the soccer parents.  Once that happens, we can all be one big Brotherhood of Parents with love and take back Youth Soccer!!!!  We need a few Refs and a couple coaches at the beginning to keep things calm and to hand out the proper doses.  Maybe @timbuck @Technician72 @Sombitch and @Surfref can help and @Dominic can come since he started this forum and has some responsibilities too


----------



## messy (Oct 26, 2019)

Justus said:


> Drastic times calls for drastic measures!!!
> 
> @Sheriff Joe @messy @MakeAPlay @push_up @Fact @Luis Andres @espola @Kicker4Life @Bruddah IZ @Hüsker Dü @Ellejustus @Justus @MARsSPEED @LASTMAN14 @Multi Sport.  We can't have a Brotherhood without our NoCal Friends, @GoldenGate @warrior49 @eastbaysoccer and last but not least, #4 and #5, @nononono @Nonononono.  I'm sure I left some out but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


I’m in but that’s because I’m open-minded and have taken a fair amount of acid already...but not since the late 70’s so it’s a good time to re-up.
I think for most of these pussies anything that isn’t PBR is out of their comfort zone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2019)

Justus said:


> Drastic times calls for drastic measures!!!
> 
> @Sheriff Joe @messy @MakeAPlay @push_up @Fact @Luis Andres @espola @Kicker4Life @Bruddah IZ @Hüsker Dü @Ellejustus @Justus @MARsSPEED @LASTMAN14 @Multi Sport.  We can't have a Brotherhood without our NoCal Friends, @GoldenGate @warrior49 @eastbaysoccer and last but not least, #4 and #5, @nononono @Nonononono.  I'm sure I left some out but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


Sorry, acid is why we have all these fucked up lib professors.
I will go only if I can sit by MAP.


----------



## messy (Oct 26, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m in but that’s because I’m open-minded and have taken a fair amount of acid already...but not since the late 70’s so it’s a good time to re-up.
> I think for most of these pussies anything that isn’t PBR is out of their comfort zone.


Can you imagine Multi on acid? Realizing that everything he thought he knew was wrong? He’d mellow out for sure.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 26, 2019)

Hippies!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Why don’t you go kill some babies and then get back to us, numb nuts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why don’t you go kill some babies and then get back to us, numb nuts.


I don't club baby seals.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Can you imagine Multi on acid? Realizing that everything he thought he knew was wrong? He’d mellow out for sure.


Me... I would be flashing an OK sign to you while you freak out! But I might give you props if you went. Highly doubtful that you would show up....


----------



## Justus (Oct 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Me... I would be flashing an OK sign to you while you freak out! But I might give you props if you went. Highly doubtful that you would show up....


I think we would all be surprised.  "Orange sunshine" makes you see the face of God and some don't like it and might have a very bad trip.  Forgiveness, no judgment and no more name calling......one can only imagine


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2019)

A nice strong shroom and peyote tea is better.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Justus (Oct 27, 2019)

"Sorry, acid is why we have all these fucked up lib professors.
I will go only if I can sit by MAP"

Yes, I agree Sheriff that some professors are liberal and took some acid back in the day and some are probably dealing with all the side effects caused by LSD over use.  I took a few hits back in the day but just like Messy, Its been over 35 years thank God.  Multi is in too and even said he would give a "thumbs up, all is ok" sign to Messy which one needs when their mind is completely taken over by LOVE and all their pride is gone   If your not comfortable in your own skin and resort to name calling when pissed, I would not recommend taking any "Orange Sunshine."  Acid is why we have the following too....
*Francis Crick*, the Nobel Prize winner who discovered the double-helix structure of DNA, used LSD during his research. As early as the 1960s Crick was a strong advocate for the legalization of cannabis. Crick was turned onto LSD after reading about Aldous Huxley's experiences with the drug.
*Neurocientist John C. Lilly* is best known for being the first person to map pain and pleasure pathways in the brain. Lilly discovered this while experimenting on a personal level with LSD. Lilly's findings on brain mapping and the effects of LSD often overlapped, which means LSD helped this discovery on two levels.
*Steve Jobs* felt that using LSD was "one of the two or three most important things he had done in his life." Jobs even said that Bill Gates was unimaginative because he never used psychedelics. The irony is that Gates actually did use LSD.  (Imagine no IPhone Sheriff)
Research on the effects of psychedelic drugs can be attributed to psychedelic drug user and *Harvard Professor Timothy Leary*. Leary used LSD and conducted many experiments with the drug while it was legal for a brief time in the United States. *Leary was later fired by Harvard.  

My favorite, Doc Ellis* threw a no no on Acid.  He said his mind told the ball what corner of the plate to be and he told his arm how and where to throw the ball


----------



## messy (Oct 27, 2019)

Justus said:


> "Sorry, acid is why we have all these fucked up lib professors.
> I will go only if I can sit by MAP"
> 
> Yes, I agree Sheriff that some professors are liberal and took some acid back in the day and some are probably dealing with all the side effects caused by LSD over use.  I took a few hits back in the day but just like Messy, Its been over 35 years thank God.  Multi is in too and even said he would give a "thumbs up, all is ok" sign to Messy which one needs when their mind is completely taken over by LOVE and all their pride is gone   If your not comfortable in your own skin and resort to name calling when pissed, I would not recommend taking any "Orange Sunshine."  Acid is why we have the following too....
> ...


Preach, Justus! Thank you.


----------



## nononono (Oct 27, 2019)

*Oh my.....an acid trip " sales " post.*
*What's next....Adam Schiff begs for forgiveness and actually tells the TRUTH....
*
*Geeeeez Lueeeeezzze.....*


----------



## Justus (Oct 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh my.....an acid trip " sales " post.*
> *What's next....Adam Schiff begs for forgiveness and actually tells the TRUTH....*
> 
> *Geeeeez Lueeeeezzze.....*


No, No, No, No please don't twist my words bro.  I am not here to promote or sell "Orange Sunshine."  My sister knows some of the members of the Brotherhood of Eternal Love and all the doses would be on the house.  One time only, never again I promise.  I did say that after my last trip over 30 years ago but just like Messy I would re-up for the cause.  Regarding Adam, he does 100% have some explaining to do and it would be nice for all those on the left and the right to actually tell the truth.  I think some of the Soccer Docs should tell the truth too.  So many liars on this planet


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 28, 2019)

I think some of your "Orange Sunshine" is seeping into our education system... 









						Feelings Now Acceptable As Answers To Math Problems
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—An update issued Tuesday to the 2017–2018 Common Core educational standards now allows students to answer mathematics problems by responding with whatever their feelings are telling them at the time.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I think some of your "Orange Sunshine" is seeping into our education system...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the same source --









						Security Footage From Sunday Shows Republicans Storming Closed-Door Chick-Fil-A
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—Republican lawmakers caused a scene when they stormed a closed-door impeachment inquiry meeting. But this isn't the first time GOP legislators have stormed a closed door in the last week: newly released security footage from a local Chick-fil-A showed the group of Republican...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 28, 2019)

espola said:


> From the same source --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that means what to you? Lol!!!


----------



## messy (Oct 28, 2019)

espola said:


> From the same source --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Espola, I'm sure you don't realize that you're impugning the journalistic integrity of Multi's preferred news source, "babylonbee.com."


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2019)

Justus said:


> No, No, No, No please don't twist my words bro.  I am not here to promote or sell "Orange Sunshine."  My sister knows some of the members of the Brotherhood of Eternal Love and all the doses would be on the house.  One time only, never again I promise.  I did say that after my last trip over 30 years ago but just like Messy I would re-up for the cause.  Regarding Adam, he does 100% have some explaining to do and it would be nice for all those on the left and the right to actually tell the truth.  I think some of the Soccer Docs should tell the truth too.  So many liars on this planet



*I don't have to " Twist " your words, you're doing a fine job at Pretzel Logic....*
*
You are NOT firing on all synapses and it shows.....good luck keeping your*
*head above the logic water line...Ta ta..



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Espola, I'm sure you don't realize that you're impugning the journalistic integrity of Multi's preferred news source, "babylonbee.com."


You guys crack me up! I can post links from CNN and you will ignore them because they don't fit your narrative... you both need to hold hands and take some "Orange Sunshine"..


----------



## Justus (Oct 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I don't have to " Twist " your words, you're doing a fine job at Pretzel Logic....*
> 
> *You are NOT firing on all synapses and it shows.....good luck keeping your*
> *head above the logic water line...Ta ta..
> ...


What is, Pretzel Logic?  I'm curious to hear your definition?  I really like it


----------



## messy (Oct 28, 2019)

Justus said:


> What is, Pretzel Logic?  I'm curious to hear your definition?  I really like it


"I have never met Napoleon, but I plan to find the time..."


----------



## messy (Oct 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You guys crack me up! I can post links from CNN and you will ignore them because they don't fit your narrative... you both need to hold hands and take some "Orange Sunshine"..


But you don't, dummy. You post from the place you like. What is it again? "babylonbee.com?" Perfect.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 28, 2019)

messy said:


> But you don't, dummy. You post from the place you like. What is it again? "babylonbee.com?" Perfect.


And you continue to bury your head in the sand. Good for you Sunshine!!!


----------



## messy (Oct 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And you continue to bury your head in the sand. Good for you Sunshine!!!


I know. I have completely ignored babylonbee.com all this time. I will never be properly informed.
If I wasn't so ignorant, I'd read babylonbee.com and be a Trumpie like you.


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I know. I have completely ignored babylonbee.com all this time.
> I will never be properly informed.
> If I wasn't so ignorant, I'd read babylonbee.com and be a
> Trumpie like you.


*Ignorant you are....*
*Ignorant you'll be...*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 28, 2019)

Justus said:


> What is, Pretzel Logic?  I'm curious to hear your definition?  I really like it


I like the cut of this hippie’s jeans.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 29, 2019)

messy said:


> I know. I have completely ignored babylonbee.com all this time. I will never be properly informed.
> If I wasn't so ignorant, I'd read babylonbee.com and be a Trumpie like you.


Keep trying Sunshine, your desperation is cute!! Maybe someone needs to flash the OK sign to you?

Crash and burn Messy!!!


----------

